# frage zum oyo



## sympathisant (15. November 2011)

moin ... 

... vielleicht hat einer von euch ne idee? ich helf ner kollegin mit ihrem oyo (ebook-reader) und bin auch an nen punkt gestossen an dem ich nicht weiterkomme.

also sie hat diesen reader und damit fleissig bücher auf thalia gekauft. so weit so gut. 

nun hat kollegin einen gutschein vom weltbildverlag bekommen und sich da ein buch gekauft. da hat sie dann auch schon nicht mehr weitergewusst. man bekommt schliesslich nicht das ebook bei weltbild, sondern eine acsm-datei. das ist nur n container, in dem steht wo man die die datei downloaden kann und dass man sie auch bezahlt hat. für den download braucht man adobe-digital-edition. damit kann man sich dann das buch runterladen. natürlich nicht, ohne dass man sich vorher eine adobe-id (kennung) besorgt hat. 

und hier stecken wir jetzt mehr oder weniger fest. die kollegin hat sich eine neue id dafür eingerichtet, das buch gedownloadet und auf ihr oyo kopiert und konnte es nicht lesen. ich hab dann gesehen, dass die bücher auf ihrem gerät schon mit einer oyo-adobe-id verknüpft sind.

also an adobe geschrieben, dass sie das buch von ihrem "neuen per hand eingerichteten account" auf den "oyo account" überspielen sollen. 

und jetzt zum problem. die oyo-id ist eine email-adresse: x123456789@meinoyo.com. weiss irgendjemand wie man diese adresse und die dort eingegangenen mails abrufen kann? weil dahin wird adobe im zweifelsfall ne antwort schicken. 

verficktes scheiss DRM. ich lad das buch gleich aus dem netz illegal und kopier es ihr als pdf auf das ebook. bezahlt hat sie das ganze ja schliesslich. da werden millionen an euros und dollars dafür ausgegeben damit man irgendwas nicht benutzen kann ... nach dieser erfahrung steht für mich fest, dass ich auf den ganzen kram verzichten werde und meine bücher weiter in papierform kaufen werde.


----------

